# Ants?



## Swipht (Apr 8, 2012)

Seems like they set up a colony in my Ghost terrarium. . . Whats the best route to get rid of these pests?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe find the Queen and kill her. Or just remove the ghosts and clean the container entirely (Remove substrate, plants etc and rinse, NO SOAP)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 8, 2012)

Give them nutria sweet(aspartame, artificial sugar) it's supposed to kill ant's, so I read? Won't hurt the mantis to try...


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Maybe find the Queen and kill her. Or just remove the ghosts and clean the container entirely (Remove substrate, plants etc and rinse, NO SOAP)


Clean and disinfect the enclosure. And soap is fine. Not sure why you're saying it isn't. As with any cleaner, make sure to rinse good. And to prevent more ants take a look at your housekeeping procedures. There has to be something the ants are after.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 9, 2012)

I had a small ant prob as well.

They were after the food in the blue bottle fly containers.

I simply put dubble sidded tape all around the containers.

Problem solved!!


----------



## Swipht (Apr 9, 2012)

I think they liked the cricket food. . . What if I put the soil in the oven?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2012)

Remove or cut off access to whatever it is the ants are after.


----------



## Kansant86 (May 15, 2012)

An aspirator will work well to remove the ants. There could be a few reasons you are having this issue.

A) Food source

B)Moisture

C)Heat

Removing the queen probably isn't going to benefit you much because the ants that are in your house, probably small and also odorous, will most likely have a multiple queen colony. There could be anywhere from 1-30+ queens depending on the extent of your problem.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Try surrounding container with cinnamon or baby powder


----------

